# cubing facts/myths thread



## daniel0731ex (Apr 4, 2009)

hey guys, let's post as many cubing/cubers facts/myths as you can



i'll go first:

Nakajima has the habital constipation


----------



## MAGIK (Apr 4, 2009)

Nakajima has the habital constipation[/QUOTE]

hahah lmao where did you hear that at?...or are we just making things up?? lol


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 4, 2009)

TEH CUBIX RUBEZ IZ IMPOZIBELZ TOOH SOLVEZ!!!!!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 4, 2009)

I hold the UWR for the worst solve ever.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 4, 2009)

Sarah Strong is a DNF princess


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 4, 2009)

MAGIK said:


> Nakajima has the habital constipation



hahah lmao where did you hear that at?...or are we just making things up?? lol[/QUOTE]


no, it's actually a fact. 

and no, for myths i meant myths that seemed true, but no evidence has proved it yet


----------



## holypasta (Apr 4, 2009)

it is impossible to solve the cube while playing the trumpet.


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 4, 2009)

holypasta said:


> it is impossible to solve the cube while playing the trumpet.



Not true. I hold the trumpet w/ my left hand and OH the cube in my right.

Myth BUSTED.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, real myth busted. The cube takes math to solve.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr Sheen is good for your cubes


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

Vaseline is the best lube ever! And not just for cubes.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 5, 2009)

The current world record holder for speed solving (Erik Akkersdijk) incidentally, also holds the record for highest number of years gone without companionship


----------



## PeterNewton (Apr 5, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Vaseline is the best lube ever! And not just for cubes.



oh god. lets stay awayyy from that topic. chances are you've already scared everyone away from this thread.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 5, 2009)

This one bugged me for quite some time:
Silicone + Petroleum jelly = glue.

I mixed pure silicone shock oil with petroleum jelly and nothing happened.
Something else must be causing the reaction, but what?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2009)

cubes are for Squares


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's impossible to get a sub-10 with an hour-old or less storebought


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 5, 2009)

Myth: The longer you scramble a cube, the harder it is to solve.
Fact: IT'S ALL A LIE!!!


----------



## Bob (Apr 5, 2009)

Myth: Bob Burton is 35 years old.
Fact: Bob Burton is 36 years old.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 5, 2009)

Myth: its impossible to cheat in blind during official competition
Fact:matyas kuti


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2009)

if you saw every combination of the 1x1x1 Rubik's Cube, at a rate of one per second, it would take you exactly ONE SECOND to see all the combinations


----------



## Unknown (Apr 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> if you saw every combination of the 1x1x1 Rubik's Cube, at a rate of one per second, it would take you exactly ONE SECOND to see all the combinations



WOW, Really?!! That's amazing!!!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 5, 2009)

Myth: The 2x2x2 is hilariously easy.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 5, 2009)

Myth: The 7x7x7 cube is made up of 7^3 cubes.
Fact: No.


----------



## Darshen (Jun 19, 2009)

Myth: Cubes can eat themselves, whilst solving themselves
Fact: I just made that up...(doesn't mean it's not true )


----------



## veazer (Jun 19, 2009)

Myth: Trumpet & rubik's cube = impossible...
Fact: I actually solved one OH while playing the battle hymn of the republic, not just while holding a trumpet.

The real myth: Play TTFAF on GH3 and don't fail, while solving a rubik's cube.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> if you saw every combination of the 1x1x1 Rubik's Cube, at a rate of one per second, it would take you exactly ONE SECOND to see all the combinations



No, 24 seconds. You must count the sides (6) and the rotations for each side (4) 6*4=24/1 second=24 seconds.


----------



## veazer (Jun 19, 2009)

but if it starts showing it to you instantly then it would be 0 seconds, but if you have to wait 1 secdond to see the first possibility then it would be 1 second...
(or 23/24 as cubekid73 puts it)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 19, 2009)

1x1s are awesome.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 19, 2009)

veazer said:


> but if it starts showing it to you instantly then it would be 0 seconds, but if you have to wait 1 secdond to see the first possibility then it would be 1 second...
> (or 23/24 as cubekid73 puts it)



Light travels at a finite speed, you know...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh. Yeah. So it's 23 seconds.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 19, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > if you saw every combination of the 1x1x1 Rubik's Cube, at a rate of one per second, it would take you exactly ONE SECOND to see all the combinations
> ...



So, you're saying the standard 3x3x3 has 24 solutions?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 19, 2009)

No, the 1x1x1.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 19, 2009)

Bryan said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


only if you multiply the amount of mutiple scrambles with 24


----------



## veazer (Jun 19, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> veazer said:
> 
> 
> > but if it starts showing it to you instantly then it would be 0 seconds, but if you have to wait 1 secdond to see the first possibility then it would be 1 second...
> ...



Ahh, but we aren't talking about light, we are talking about knowledge... So unless you know the speed that the electrical signals in my brain are traveling at then I'm going with instant.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 19, 2009)

veazer said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > veazer said:
> ...



So your saying that the speed of the signals in our brain is faster than the speed of light?? lol


----------



## veazer (Jun 19, 2009)

It very well could be...


----------



## Neroflux (Jun 19, 2009)

Myth: I'm good at OH.
Fact: qqwref owns me at OH.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Jun 19, 2009)

Myth= that is true VV
Fact= that is untrue ^^


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > if you saw every combination of the 1x1x1 Rubik's Cube, at a rate of one per second, it would take you exactly ONE SECOND to see all the combinations
> ...



She clearly meant possible scrambles, of which there is only one. Stop being silly.


----------



## brunson (Jun 20, 2009)

veazer said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > veazer said:
> ...



This is kind of off topic, but if you read about relativity and quantum mechanics you know that it's not just matter and energy that are limited by the speed of light, the transfer of information is limited ot the speed of light also. There was a very important and interesting topic called the EPR paradox where Einstein was bothered by quantum entaglement and the prospect that information could be transmitted faster than light speed.

BTW, The speed of electrical propagation through any medium is less than or equal to the speed of light.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 20, 2009)

veazer said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > veazer said:
> ...



Hmm, I don't know what the speed of my thoughts are either. I guess I'll just go with the unreasonable answer just to be like you.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 23, 2009)

brunson said:


> This is kind of off topic, but if you read about relativity and quantum mechanics you know that it's not just matter and energy that are limited by the speed of light, the transfer of information is limited ot the speed of light also. There was a very important and interesting topic called the EPR paradox where Einstein was bothered by quantum entaglement and the prospect that information could be transmitted faster than light speed.
> 
> BTW, The speed of electrical propagation through any medium is less than or equal to the speed of light.



I think he's right.

Myth: A non-cuber can easily solve a 3x3 by accident over the course of years as long as he/she needs to look and feel superior to a cuber.

Fact: No. Go away. Please.


Myth: I can solve a Megaminx.

Fact: Mefferts: 1, Me: 0


Myth: Bob Burton is cool.

Fact: Bob Burton is _really_ cool.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 23, 2009)

Myth: 1 out of every 10 Rubik's cubes will always disagree with the other 9. 

Fact: The cake is a lie. o.o


----------



## Me (Jun 23, 2009)

Myth: Nakajima always eats 1 and a half cookies before a competition. 

Fact:  He never eats.


----------



## Neroflux (Jun 23, 2009)

Me said:


> Myth: Nakajima always eats 1 and a half cookies before a competition.
> 
> Fact:  He never eats.



Erik eats babies?


----------

